# fischerprüfung rhein-kreis neuss



## nikfiend (3. Juni 2013)

hallo, mein name ist nik und ich bin " frischling " bei anglerboard.eine sehr gute seite, die foren sind top.
wäre prima, sollte mir jemand bei folgender frage weiterhelfen können :
habe bei einem längeren auslandsaufenthalt einen angelschein absolviert, der natürlich hier nicht anerkannt wird. also neu machen...einen lehrgang möchte ich nicht besuchen, da ich guten mutes bin mit wiederauffrischung meiner kenntnisse die prüfung auch ohne zu bestehen.
ich werde die prüfung im rhein-kreis neuss vornehmen lassen.
weiß jemand ob in neuss bei der praktischen der komplette zusammenbau einer rute gefordert wird oder das " nebeneinander " legen der elemente ausreicht ?
vielen dank im voraus, gruß nik


----------



## Hangman1986 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: fischerprüfung rhein-kreis neuss*

Hallo Nic,

ich habe letzte Woche den einen Vorbereitungskurs in Neuss beendet. Laut Trainer müssen die Ruten nicht zusammen gebaut werden. Nur zusammen legen.

MfG 

Tobi  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hangman1986 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: fischerprüfung rhein-kreis neuss*

Hat jemand eigentlich in bei der letzten Prüfung in Neuss mitbekommen ob die Nummer der Ruten 1-9 eigentlich drauf standen? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## L4rs (25. August 2014)

*AW: fischerprüfung rhein-kreis neuss*

Lernfaul das du dir nur 1-9 merken kannst ?


LG Lars


----------

